# 65-70 Impala question



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

Will the interior door panels from a 68 Four door impala fit my 68 Impala wagon? Thanks in advance


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

ANYONE? Found a set of door panels on eBay and the description says "4drht and wagon". But ive heard they arent the same.


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

700 views!?


----------

